# Here's looking at you



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

I thought I was on top of things this morning. I left the house almost 3 hours before low tide. On the way to my favorite dirt ramp I came over the overpass and there sat a coal train waiting to unload at the powerplant. I did a quick u-turn and headed to another spot about 15 minutes further away. When I pulled in I couldn't believe how low the water was. I started to go home and then said, "naw, I drove this far, might as well stick it out". 

After about a 10-15 minute run to my creek of choice, things looked great; low water and still flowing out. A skiff passed me on the way in, but no big deal, its a big area. Finally, I got to the back of the creek and there sat 3 skiffs...damn. I hung out and fished for a while in a couple of holes and caught a good red, a couple of rats, and watched the skiffs milling around.

The tide turned, and as the water began to fill, poof, all the skiffs left. I slowly worked my way out and hit on two spots that were magic. I caught about a dozen reds with two over 25", two flounder, and a few trout. After contemplating quitting before I launched the boat, and almost turning around when I saw the skiffs, I'm really glad I stuck it out. Today, the last guy on the water was the winner.


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

wtg woody, nice report i know exactly how you felt, one day i was crusing down the icw to go to ft george river to head into simpsons and this jack hole in a nice expensive flats boat blows by me at about 50mph well as i turn the corner to go into simpsons i see him trying to pole his way off of a sand bar lol, i guess he didnt know that simpsons just very low near the end of low tide, so i put the jack plate up all the way and cruised by him at about 30 and just waved ai didnt see him the rest of the day prob turned around and tried another spot.


alex


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I envy you guys for catching so many reds....lol I can't even look at one down here. They're non-existent.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> I envy you guys for catching so many reds....lol I can't even look at one down here. They're non-existent.


Not true. Just have to know where to look.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > I envy you guys for catching so many reds....lol I can't even look at one down here. They're non-existent.
> 
> 
> Not true. Just have to know where to look.



Well, I have to travel down to Flamingo to find them. Or at least that's what I hear. Supposedly, "there's only one school of reds in Biscayne Bay". Or so I've heard.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> > > I envy you guys for catching so many reds....lol I can't even look at one down here. They're non-existent.
> >
> >
> > Not true. Just have to know where to look.
> ...


Dont base your fishing on what you hear. You have to go look and find out for yourself. Maybe in your search for redfish in Biscayne you find bones and permit. Too bad.........


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

There are no reds in BB... keep driving to mingo..


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> There are no reds in BB... keep driving to mingo..


Tell that to Cordell Baum.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > > > I envy you guys for catching so many reds....lol I can't even look at one down here. They're non-existent.
> > >
> > >
> > > Not true. Just have to know where to look.
> ...


Trust me, I will be looking once my skiff is done. I will practically live on the water. I need to make up for all this time on land. lol I haven't had the ability to just wake up one morning and say "I'm going fishing" and get out there on my boat in over a year.


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

> There are no reds in BB... keep driving to mingo..


X2


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

That sounded like a great day! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------

